# Retractable ceiling Mount for my TV



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

in my master bedroom. 

I want to put my tv in a retractable Mount on the ceiling, not necessarily electric. I've seen them on the interweb, but not sure how good they work. Anyone ever install them or have experience with them. I'm not asking about the framing or drywall part, just the mount install and possibly a brand. Thanks in advance.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

can you drill holes in the mirrors????.....:whistling


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Are you looking for something that retracts in and out of the ceiling? Like this:









That is the L75i from Nexus21. They seem to make very good, high quality products. Not cheap, but good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> can you drill holes in the mirrors????.....:whistling


Good point! It is the masters chambers.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Good point! It is the masters chambers.



The masterbatorium!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

gbruzze1 said:


> Are you looking for something that retracts in and out of the ceiling? Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe but not so big. It's a 32" now but I'm not opposed to new 42" :whistling:


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Retractable Ceiling Mount For My TV*

Yup check out nexus21. They make different models for different sizes. Have to call for pricing. They are based out of Arizona. 

I can send you a video of the lift going up and down. Really quick, really smooth, really quiet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkhttps://vimeo.com/157888849

Edit: didn't realize adding videos was so easy. Take that, A&E!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

gbruzze1 said:


> Yup check out nexus21. They make different models for different sizes. Have to call for pricing. They are based out of Arizona.
> 
> I can send you a video of the lift going up and down. Really quick, really smooth, really quiet.
> 
> ...


Please do sir. I appreciate it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've done a few, contact Motivated Designs in Florida, they made me a custom one years ago.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

gbruzze1 said:


> Yup check out nexus21. They make different models for different sizes. Have to call for pricing. They are based out of Arizona.
> 
> I can send you a video of the lift going up and down. Really quick, really smooth, really quiet.
> 
> ...


Here we go!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Nexus are very high quality mounts.

They are what I am looking at for a project.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

gbruzze1 said:


> Yup check out nexus21. They make different models for different sizes. Have to call for pricing. They are based out of Arizona.
> 
> I can send you a video of the lift going up and down. Really quick, really smooth, really quiet.
> 
> ...


It's a silly bracket because how often do you have that much vertical space to hold a TV?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> It's a silly bracket because how often do you have that much vertical space to hold a TV?


I'm a little concerned about the clearance. I'm also looking into one that flips up.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm a little concerned about the clearance. I'm also looking into one that flips up.


That's how the MD bracket works. Whole thing takes up less than 10".


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm a little concerned about the clearance. I'm also looking into one that flips up.



CL-65

https://www.tvlift.com/tv-lifts/drop-down-tv-lifts/model-cl-65/


Gary


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> It's a silly bracket because how often do you have that much vertical space to hold a TV?



For me, right above is the attic. The attic is actually conditioned space, and that area above is my office. It's housed in a box that is against a wall. And I think when it's all hooked up, I'll be able to remove the front cover of the housing and use it to watch tv in the office. 

Obviously this is impractical for 1st floor applications of a 2 story house. But when you do have a situation like me, it's cool as hell. 


Gary


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

gbruzze1 said:


> For me, right above is the attic. The attic is actually conditioned space, and that area above is my office. It's housed in a box that is against a wall. And I think when it's all hooked up, I'll be able to remove the front cover of the housing and use it to watch tv in the office.
> 
> Obviously this is impractical for 1st floor applications of a 2 story house. But when you do have a situation like me, it's cool as hell.
> 
> ...


It's really intended for a commercial space with a drop ceiling.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

If you want cheap build your own, I've bought linear actuators from this company and they are excellent:

https://www.firgelliauto.com/blogs/news/66819331-build-a-flip-down-tv-lift-you-can-be-proud-of

If you want expensive and heavy duty look at these:

http://www.motivateddesign.com/fold-up-lift

http://www.auton.com/index.php/ceiling-lifts/ceiling-flip-down


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Why not look at a projector and projector screen if you want something that can disappear when not in use?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SectorSecurity said:


> Why not look at a projector and projector screen if you want something that can disappear when not in use?


No room for the projector. Here's the scenario. My wife keeps complaining about her neck hurting when watching TV in bed, which we both do at night. she had a fusion done on her back. I yap on here as well. Here's what I have now. I want to move the ceiling fan an put the TV there. Also the wall adjacent to the bed has zero room.


----------

